# Good Luck Guys!!



## Uncle Bubba

To all those competing in Salisbury this weekend...good luck!!  Bring home some hardware and let's hear some live reporting from the event.


----------



## Rag1

I'll do my part.....mooch food and beer.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Thanks Kevin!  I was just sitting here trying to calm the butterflies!  I'm stoked!!  Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Greg Rempe

Good luck guys!!


----------



## Rag1

Any idea of how many BBQ Central teams competing?


----------



## LarryWolfe

HERE'S A LIST OF THE 81 TEAMS COMPETING!    

*3 EYZ BBQ*

3 Phat Boyz

ACME

Back Yard Burners

Bad Dog Bar-b-que

Big Daddy BBQ

Big Buddy BBQ

Black Pig BBQ Canada

Blue Highway BBQ

B-n-BBQ

Bovine & Swine

Butch’s Smack Your Lips BBQ

Butt-A-Bing

Butts Up BBQ

Casual Smokers

Celtic Spirit

Chix Swine & Bovine

Christmas City BBQ

Cool Smoke

Dizzy Pig

Dorsey Run Smokers

Elliotts Barbecue

Fat Angel BBQ

Fat Belly's

Florida Skin N Bones

Flying Possum BBQ

Good to the Bone

Gooney Creek BBQ

Great Q4U

Grill Billies

Gunner Roe

Happy Creek Farm

Hidden Fire BBQ

Holy Hogs BBQ

IQUE

*Iron Pig BBQ* Larry and Finney

I Smell Smoke

JD's Smokin Misfits

JT & BBQ3

Jump into My Fire

Just Smokin Around 

Lazyass BBQ Crew

Lo n Slo BBQ

Little Creek Bar-B-Cue Co

Lunchmeat

Mason Dixon Smokers Comp BBQ Team

Midnight Smokers

*My Side of the Mountain * Bill and Gary

Patapsco Valley Smokers

Philly Blind Pig BBQ

Phillys Pig BBQ

Pig Lickers

Pigheaded BBQ

Pigs on the Run

Polka Pigs

Pork & Deans

Porkers in Paradise

R2-BQ

Rockin Smoken BBQ Pit Stop

Sexy Gino's Bare Ass BBQ

Smokey T's BBQ

Smokin Dudes

Smokin-Triggers

Stoddard & Brown

Southern Pride Roasters

Stumpy Coals Smokin' Crew

Sweet Savioury BBQ

Swine Done Fine

Texas Rib Rangers / Bethany Blues BBQ

Texas Ribs & BBQ

Team BBQ

The BBQ Guru

The Purple Turtle Catering Company

Tongues of Fire

Transformer BBQ

Uncle Jed's BBQ

Virginia BBQ Pirates

Walk The Swine

War Pigs

Who Are Those Guys?

Yabba Dabba Que!


----------



## Bruce B

Good luck Larry and Finney and also to Bill and Gary.


----------



## Diva Q

Good Luck Guys!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Chuck_050382 said:
			
		

> Good luck guys, remember to have fun.



If we can finish the comp without someone losing an eye or having kidney stones, we were successful!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Chuck_050382 said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1v7r5ha9]If we can finish the comp without someone losing an eye or having kidney stones, we were successful!



It's all fun and games until some one loses and eye.[/quote:1v7r5ha9]

Unfortunately that's a TRUE STORY!!


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Some really good teams.  Almost makes me wish I was competing there. Maybe next year.


----------



## Big Butt BBQ

Good luck everyone


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Some heavy hitters out there. Watch out for "I smell smoke" and "Lunch meat". They are very constant at every turn in. Just proof you don't have to come in first at every turn in to be Grand Champ. The Purple Turtle Catering Company, does well on the circuit also. Go get them and have fun!


----------



## BchrisL

Good Luck Guys, I hope you have good weather.


----------



## Rag1

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Chuck_050382":filbc2ez][quote="Larry Wolfe":filbc2ez]If we can finish the comp without someone losing an eye or having kidney stones, we were successful!



It's all fun and games until some one loses and eye.[/quote:filbc2ez]

Unfortunately that's a TRUE STORY!![/quote:filbc2ez]


That's why you have 3 EYZ BBQ


----------



## Griff

Good luck guys, smoke 'em.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Chuck_050382 said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":18dje4ou][quote="Chuck_050382":18dje4ou][quote="Larry Wolfe":18dje4ou]If we can finish the comp without someone losing an eye or having kidney stones, we were successful!



It's all fun and games until some one loses and eye.[/quote:18dje4ou]

Unfortunately that's a TRUE STORY!![/quote:18dje4ou]

whoops, Didn't know that.

sorry[/quote:18dje4ou]

No, don't apologize, I didn't mean it like that.  We all laugh and joke about it to this day!


----------



## wittdog

Good Luck....the Lunch Meat team is a good group of people to Party with as well


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ

I'm just upset Larry didn't put us in bold font. I guess I should post more   

Jason calls himself one-eye jack so I wouldn't worry about offending him!


----------



## Unity

Dan - 3EyzBBQ said:
			
		

> I'm just upset Larry didn't put us in bold font. I guess I should post more
> 
> Jason calls himself one-eye jack so I wouldn't worry about offending him!


Don't take it too hard, Dan. We were all surprised Larry got the two that he did.   

--John


----------



## LarryWolfe

Unity said:
			
		

> Dan - 3EyzBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just upset Larry didn't put us in bold font. I guess I should post more
> 
> Jason calls himself one-eye jack so I wouldn't worry about offending him!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't take it too hard, Dan. We were all surprised Larry got the two that he did.
> 
> --John
Click to expand...


NO BOLD FOR YOU............2 MONTHS!  (in my best soup Nazi voice from Seinfeld)


----------



## Puff1

Good luck guys!
Larry.......will you answer your damn phone this time so I don't have to talk to Finney  

Sorry Chris, and please keep Larry out of the beer till after turn in time


----------



## Finney

Is that this weekend?!?!?  :?   I guess I better start getting ready.  LOL   

Puff, there is no way to keep Larry from the beer that long.  He'd get DTs and die on me.  :roll:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Finney said:
			
		

> Is that this weekend?!?!?  :?   I guess I better start getting ready.  LOL
> 
> Puff, there is no way to keep Larry from the beer that long.  He'd get DTs and die on me.  :roll:



I could bring the hand cuffs and wheel locks.


----------



## Finney

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that this weekend?!?!?  :?   I guess I better start getting ready.  LOL
> 
> Puff, there is no way to keep Larry from the beer that long.  He'd get DTs and die on me.  :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could bring the hand cuffs and wheel locks.
Click to expand...


If we did that... he got the DTs and died....
I could enter the Whole Hog event!


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Kick ass dudes !


----------



## Cliff H.

This picture is very disturbing to me.  Please delete.  









[/quote]

I see a lot of teams that would make me want to stay home based soley on only what I have read about them.  

Good Luck !!


----------



## Finney

As long as I don't get my ear tongued by a big drunk Canadian the comp will be a success.  :?


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> As long as I don't get my ear tongued by a big drunk Canadian the comp will be a success.  :?



If you wear your red crocs, I don't think you will have anything to worry about!


----------



## Adrienne1

Finney said:
			
		

> As long as I don't get my ear tongued by a big drunk Canadian the comp will be a success.  :?



oh the memories . . . . 
 :roll:


----------



## Unity

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> If you wear your red crocs, I don't think you will have anything to worry about!








Finney?   

--John


----------



## Finney

Not me... I was never a nazi.   

And if I'm gonna hang around with a PRETEND COWBOY..........
I'm picking this one (below), over the one in your picture.  LOL


----------



## Bruce B

Finney said:
			
		

> As long as I don't get my ear tongued by a big drunk Canadian the comp will be a success.  :?



Is Diva gonna be there?


----------



## Captain Morgan

Larry, that pic reminds me that I saw some roll up bamboo or wooden
mats at costco that may be good for you in muddy situations...they're
cheap, easy to transport, only problem is they may not be strong enough
for you and your chair..might want to check it out.


----------



## Finney

If this forcast holds........
He should be fine.
http://www.weather.com/outlook/travel/vacationplanner/weekend/USMD0358?from=36hr_topnav_vacation
This time...............


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Finney said:
			
		

> Not me... I was never a nazi.
> 
> And if I'm gonna hang around with a PRETEND COWBOY..........
> I'm picking this one (below), over the one in your picture.  LOL



Needs a 50 gallon hat.  People drop money in that white bucket or what?? 

Seriously, good luck guys...hope you do well.


----------



## Puff1

Finney said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that this weekend?!?!?  :?   I guess I better start getting ready.  LOL
> 
> Puff, there is no way to keep Larry from the beer that long.  He'd get DTs and die on me.  :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could bring the hand cuffs and wheel locks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we did that... he got the DTs and died....
> I could enter the Whole Hog event!
Click to expand...

ROFL!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Blind Pig BBQ said:
			
		

> We'll be there! We compete under the name Philly Blind Pig BBQ - look for the banner and stop by and say hello!



Will do Tom!  Hope you guys get a chance to stop by too!!!!  If I bring Finney when we drop by give me a beer for him, he has a drinking problem so I try to handle all the beer for our team!!


----------



## Rag1

The weather forcast looks perfect....mid to high 70s. First time this year. I may lay naked in the sun to soak it up.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Rag said:
			
		

> The weather forcast looks perfect....mid to high 70s. First time this year. I may lay naked in the sun to soak it up.


----------



## Puff1

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Blind Pig BBQ":y0ro4xsc]We'll be there! We compete under the name Philly Blind Pig BBQ - look for the banner and stop by and say hello!


[/quote:y0ro4xsc]

Will do Tom!  Hope you guys get a chance to stop by too!!!!  If I bring Finney when we drop by give me a beer for him, he has a drinking problem so I try to handle all the beer for our team!![/quote]


----------



## woodman3222

Good Luck to the membersof BBQ Central. Looking forward to see the results and some pictures posted when you all get back


----------



## Captain Morgan

some sad news...talked to the guys earliers, they said
shotgun fred (I think) from BBQ Guru had a stroke on
site and is in the hospital.


----------



## Unity

We had to change our plan to come to Salisbury -- hope y'all are having a great comp day.

--John

Edit: 





			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> some sad news...talked to the guys earliers, they said
> shotgun fred (I think) from BBQ Guru had a stroke on
> site and is in the hospital.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Greg Rempe

That is horrible news!


----------



## wittdog

That is bad news.


----------



## BchrisL

I am sorry to hear that. I hope Shotgun Fred is going to be OK


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Results?
I hear at least someone we know walked. 8)


----------



## Captain Morgan

Larry left a message...7th in pork, 30th overall out
of 80 teams!   Congrats on the pork walk!!


----------



## Greg Rempe

WOW...7th in pork!!  NICE!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Congratulations Larry and Chris!  Great job against a really talented field!


----------



## Puff1

Great job guys!


----------



## Rag1

Many teams I consider ours got calls. Larry and Finney, BTGG, Guru, Philly Pigs and 3Eyz.
I met the lady from Lunch meat. She remembers Wittdog from Clarance. Nice people and they got a call.
There were several teams with no calls that really surprised me, including the big dogs.
It was VERY nice to see Shotgun Freds team take a first place trophy. 
Larry wanted a dollar to touch his medal for 20 seconds, fifty cents for the second 20 seconds.
Will post pics later.


----------



## Captain Morgan

what did Bill get??????????


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> what did Bill get??????????



We got an honorable mention for a 4th in Anything Butt and 11th in Chicken.  26th out of 83 teams.


----------



## Puff1

Congrats Bill!


----------



## Captain Morgan

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":2kvu0q6x]what did Bill get??????????



We got an honorable mention for a 4th in Anything Butt and 11th in Chicken.  26th out of 83 teams.[/quote:2kvu0q6x]

I'd be pretty happy with 26th in that comp!


----------

